# GTO a real tire shredder?



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*GTO a real tire shredder?*
Posted Feb 15th 2007 11:04AM by Chris Tutor







There aren't too many cars out there that can shred all four tires at once, but that's exactly what certain Pontiac GTO models are being accused of. Cleveland's Newsnet5 looked into GTO owners' complaints of shredded front tires with all the drama and hidden pinhole cameras (see the video here) you'd expect from a such a story.

What they found was actually somewhat startling. Early GTOs are eating their front tires. It seems the Holden Monaro, on which the GTO is based, is sold in Australia with 233 mm-wide tires. In the U.S., the GTO gets 245 mm-wide tires. According to the Center for Auto Safety, that extra rubber puts the tire snug up against the GTO's strut, causing the front tires to eventually fail. The TV station says 65 GTO owners have filed reports with the NHTSA about the problem, which has mailed letters alerting owners to an investigation.

Owners of 2006 GTOs need not worry about the tire-shredding problem. GM fitted the newer cars with updated struts which give sufficient tire clearance. Instead, that group of GTO fans gets to worry about strut failure, of which there have been numerous NHTSA complaints.

The Center for Auto Safety (CAS) today called on the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) to open an investigation into tire failures and front suspension problems that occur on the 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO. 

The agency has received 65 complaints involving tires on the 2004-2005 GTO, involving 8 blowouts and one crash. Many of these complaints cite tire wear caused by contact with struts as the source of the failures. The problem seems to occur early in the lifespan of the vehicle, as a number of complaints cite mileages of less than 10,000 at the time of the failure.

The 2004-2006 GTO was manufactured by GM subsidiary Holden in Australia based on the Holden Monaro platform. The Australian version came equipped with tires of 235mm in width, however the GTO sold in the United States was equipped with wider tires of 245mm width. The larger width of the GTO tire results in contact with the struts, wearing the tire and creating a risk of tire failures that can result in loss of vehicle control. Additionally, many GTO owners are forced to replace worn tires and damaged struts at their own expense.

The 2006 Pontiac GTO was manufactured with redesigned front struts that seem to have eliminated the tire wear problem. However, NHTSA has received more than 100 complaints of front strut failure in the 2006 model.


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

*Most interesting...*

I did actually notice a little rub myself when I was working on my front tires on my 05 stock GTO. Will this warrant a recall at some point or are we going to be left in the dust on this one?


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

dcarlock said:


> I did actually notice a little rub myself when I was working on my front tires on my 05 stock GTO. Will this warrant a recall at some point or are we going to be left in the dust on this one?


Search the forum as this has been covered in detail. Dealer put two brand new tires, after they re-aligned the front to get clearance. All under warranty.

Keep your eyes on your inner edges as they shred very quickly.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

so people with 04-05 should go to the dealer and tell them about this and they should fix it for free????????? thanks for the info :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Am I the only owner not to experience this? I have an 04 and can't find any evidence of this problem but mine only has 6000 miles on it...Is this guaranteed to happen?


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I've had a problem with inner tire wear, but not on the side, on the top. No strut rub though.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

mlyon said:


> Am I the only owner not to experience this? I have an 04 and can't find any evidence of this problem but mine only has 6000 miles on it...Is this guaranteed to happen?


I too have the 04 and wasn't experiencing this problem until I rotated my tires, then the passenger side front tire was rubbing. I noticed it the moment I drove it away from the dealership. I instantly turned around and went back. The dealership put it up on the lift, and behold, rub marks on the freshly rotated tire. They then put the tires back as it was originally were and the rubbing sound was gone. 

They did some research and found a technical service bulletin (TSB) where the fix is turning the strut upside down. The strut is wider at the top so the reverse orientation would resolve the problem. It sounded cheezy and I said no for now, not until I did some research. That was in the late fall and my GTO has been garaged all winter, so I need to revisit this topic come thaw time here in Wisconsin. 

Turning the strut upside down sounds like it could hamper the handling performance, anyone agree?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mlyon said:


> Am I the only owner not to experience this? I have an 04 and can't find any evidence of this problem but mine only has 6000 miles on it...Is this guaranteed to happen?


*My 05' has over 18K, no signs of any strut rub. I have my tires rotated every 5K and have the tires inspected. So far no rub marks. 
*


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Is there a make and model of a replacement tire that will make any difference? I want to replace mine in a few months and was just wondering...


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I had this problem but dealer claimed it wasnt happening, but they did that with every problem it had. 

They said it was alingment, (which they had done) insist thats the problem until you tell them they did it then problem becomes balance, had 2 places check it was fine, but dealer said that was also the problem. 

Sold it, got rid of it even though it cost me a good bit to do. Learned not to buy anything from GM ever again and to encourage others to do the same.


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

Taxman telling people not to buy GM because of this problem is kinda ignorant.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

Taxman said:


> I had this problem but dealer claimed it wasnt happening, but they did that with every problem it had.
> 
> They said it was alingment, (which they had done) insist thats the problem until you tell them they did it then problem becomes balance, had 2 places check it was fine, but dealer said that was also the problem.
> 
> Sold it, got rid of it even though it cost me a good bit to do. Learned not to buy anything from GM ever again and to encourage others to do the same.


Not trying to minimize your issues here, but you know, statements like this can be made about virtually every dealership, every brand, and every model of vehicle ever produced.

Life has no guarantees, bud; you just do the best you can and learn ways to manipulate the system and get what you want/need from people.


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

Had strut failures on both fronts at less than 500 miles. Took to dealership, 28 days later replaced with aftermarket ones and back in my hands. GM agreed to pay my month of ownership on the car and pay for the labor/parts/car rental for a month of course. I wasnt happy about all of the issues of course on my at the time 2006 owned for one month car, but they did fix it and treated me as fair as I could ask for.

Not the best experience initially, but I still love this car to death. It's great and I wouldnt trade this in for anything currently out there. Me loves my GTO... :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mickey21 said:


> Had strut failures on both fronts at less than 500 miles. Took to dealership, 28 days later replaced with aftermarket ones and back in my hands.


*After market?? GM is not in the habit of installing after market parts. What after market struts did they install? *


----------



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

I owened the 04 gto had electrical problems, 3 weeks in shop. decided to get rid of and get o5 because i liked the car. Car is in garage for winter( Chicago Il.) Now leaking oil???? Checked tire rub, can't see any but the 1/4 inch gap between tire an strut does not make me feel good.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

im going to the shop that i go to and i'll post what i got. i have a 2006 with 2000 on it . we can keep a record and then there is no doubt as to what has to be done. unit brothers!


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Go Dog Go said:


> Not trying to minimize your issues here, but you know, statements like this can be made about virtually every dealership, every brand, and every model of vehicle ever produced.
> 
> Life has no guarantees, bud; you just do the best you can and learn ways to manipulate the system and get what you want/need from people.


4 diffrent GM dealers, only 1 of the 4 would look at it.

Dealing with thier "support" in India due to the dealer telling me to call them to setup any warranty work. 

They didnt seem to want to sell me one to start with and I should have listened then.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

*tire issues*

I have an 05 with 11000 miles on it.. No signs of any tire wear anywhere. I rotated my tires twice and always keep about 36 PSI on all 4


----------



## tengai (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm not sure what I'm looking at yet, but just took a few pictures asking for input. 

This is a picture of my front Drivers side looking forward on my '04 M6 with 18K. Wear looks pretty even.










This picture is the passenger front, looking back. 










A little closer picture of the area of concern - somewhat blurry - sorry.

I haven't pulled the tire, but obviously need to look at replacing this one. I bought this car used just a few months ago, and have only put about 200 miles on it. 










I don't know if this is caused from Strut Rub or not, but just wanted to post so that other '04 owners with 17" wheels check their tires, because it's not obvious looking at the outside of the tire.

It's a matter of safety, and my two kids (Seven and Four) like to go for rides in this car. 

arty:

I've informed my Dealer about this thread, and he was quite intrested, but has informed me that there are no TSB's issued, they cannot replace tires on warrenty, but is going to look into the issue thanks to the initial post.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

tengai said:


> I've informed my Dealer about this thread, and he was quite intrested, but has informed me that there are no TSB's issued, they cannot replace tires on warrenty, but is going to look into the issue thanks to the initial post.



Same I heard but without the looking into it part


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

*tires,,*

a lot of people are blaming the stock 17 in wheels for the problem, but it is not just the 17s..I know someone with the optional 18s and their tires shredded at 5000 miles..


----------



## 06BlazinGTO (Sep 27, 2006)

I just went in for a 6,000 mile oil change and to have a broken glove box latch replaced. The glove box just came open going down the road and the latch spring hit the wind shield. Anyway, While they were changing the oil, the service tech found the driver side strut leaking:confused . A new one is on order, we'll see how long it takes to get it in.:lol:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...and they're not replacing the pair???
Bill


----------



## 06BlazinGTO (Sep 27, 2006)

Nope!! just the one. I told them I'd be back for the second one soon and later.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

06BlazinGTO said:


> Nope!! just the one. I told them I'd be back for the second one soon and later.


_Brazn_!


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't want to sound like a moron... but, how do I know if my struts fail? What do I look for?:confused


----------



## FLOODMAN23 (Sep 5, 2006)

*tires*

I have an o4 with 37000. And the drivers front tire is wearing in the inside. Is that the problem that they r having.


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

Has anyone gotten faster et's at the track after only taking care of the tire/strut rub problem?


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

FLOODMAN23 said:


> I have an o4 with 37000. And the drivers front tire is wearing in the inside. Is that the problem that they r having.


I think the strut is actually rubbing the inside sidwall of the front tires


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

The pics in this thread suggest a poor front toe and/or camber alignment, not a side wall rubbing a strut. I know ruined tires has been a problem with the GTO, but alignment issues from the factory have affected cars from the 350Z to the Cayenne. It happens to many brands, especially with new model introductions.

As a professional tech, I suggest a yearly alignment to avoid tire and suspension issues despite the vehicle's history.

As for the strut-rub issue, does lowering the vehicle seem to allieviate or worsen the issue? What about a wheel spacer? What is the offset of the 17" rim versus the 18"?


----------



## 06BlazinGTO (Sep 27, 2006)

Well the shop finally call to say that my new struts were in. I dropped the car off Tuesday morning and got a call from them about an hour later. The supplier sent the new struts, but they had a bad manufacture date on them and are on the recall list. The shop ordered another set and should have them in, in about five days. I was told that the struts are on a recall and both sturts will be replaced. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

did you get a letter from someone saying that it was indeed a recall? can you post?


----------



## 06BlazinGTO (Sep 27, 2006)

No, but when I go in to have the new struts put on I will try to get a copy of the information that the service department has.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

thats great, thanks


----------



## seschroeder (Jan 8, 2007)

Have a 2006. While changing the oil yesterday I checked both front tires. Both are beginning to rub the struts (just, but there is paint removed). I'll take it to the dealer and see what they have to say. Point is that they should never touch.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

*tire rub*

Check your air pressure.. the is not much clearence between the tires and the struts, and the lower the tire pressure, the closer it gets,, strut rub is happening on on 17 and 18 inch wheels 04 and 05s are have most of the rub problems, GM put new struts on the 06s, but these are junk,, ton's of them have developed leaks


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

A car shouldn't just devlop strut rub.


----------



## flyer371 (Nov 22, 2006)

*06 Strut Rub*

Just turned 9,000 miles, just left dealership from oil change and balance/rotate. I waited till they had the car on lift and wheels off and defied the service advisor and walked into the bay to inspect for myself... yep both front struts sprayin all over the wheel wells and passenger side had paint rubbed off the strut. They acted like it was the first they had ever seen. I expressed my displeasure with there ignorance about something that has been enough of an issue for the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration to open an investigation upon. It has an appointment 2 days from now to get them replaced.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

cody6.0 said:


> A car shouldn't just devlop strut rub.


That's like saying a car just shouldn't go out of alignment.

Stut rub is caused by a bad alignment!!!!! It's that simple. Why can't you people understand this?

Worn or prematurely failed suspension parts may cause the car not to be able to hold the alignment ...but it's still the alignment.

It's not the tire. It's not the struts. It's not the curse of GM!


*ALIGNMENT*

Get it now?


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

GTO1_OHIO said:


> That's like saying a car just shouldn't go out of alignment.
> 
> Stut rub is caused by a bad alignment!!!!! It's that simple. Why can't you people understand this?
> 
> ...


I won't argue that it's the alignment... but I know at least one of my tires was experiencing strut rub while still in acceptable GM specs. So explain that one away (not to be confrontational).


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

coolhandgoat said:


> I won't argue that it's the alignment... but I know at least one of my tires was experiencing strut rub while still in acceptable GM specs. So explain that one away (not to be confrontational).


Easy GM was still using the Monaro Spec on the 2004s and changed it on the 05/06 models. So which GM specs were used on your car. -.7 camber or -.3...you want no strut rub use -.3. The 245/45/17 tire will work with that.


----------



## flyer371 (Nov 22, 2006)

GTO1_OHIO said:


> That's like saying a car just shouldn't go out of alignment.
> 
> Stut rub is caused by a bad alignment!!!!! It's that simple. Why can't you people understand this?
> 
> ...


Nope... it's not the curse of GM. It's the curse of profit margins, the curse of using the lowest bidder for parts, the curse of an auto maker refusing to admit mistakes, the curse of.... on and on and on. There will ALWAYS be mistakes. We as gear heads can accept that. It's when WE find a mistake before some engineer that (and I speak for myself) makes a helluva lot more money than most and can't admit there's an issue, that we have an tendency to call "bull****". Don't get me wrong here... I am an American car lovin mofo but... and I don't know but am willing to bet (and if wrong... will get the "bull****" call) that the tolerances on a German or Italian built high performance car are alot tighter. However, they don't seem to fail as often, as catastrophically, or if they do... it ain't after it's already in production and the masses are drivin the damn thing. Is it because we as Americans prefer quantity over quality or because we know that we ain't driven the autobahn were if ya wreck your fooked, I don't know. Sorry, maybe that needs to be a thread of it's own but I'm hoppin off the soap box and to the fridge for another AMERICAN beer.... can I get an AMEN! LOL


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

*tire rub*

I think that part of the problem is air pressure ,, a few weeks ago I had my car on the trailer getting ready to go to the track. I was under the trailer to check that everything looked good and tight [ tie downs ] I noticed how close the front tires are to the struts, I tried something.. I keep about 38 pounds of air in the front,, I dropped the pressure on the drivers side to around 30 and the space between the strut and tire became less, I lowered it again to about 25 and the distance became closer as the sidewalls spread out..CHECK your Tire Pressure,, I am not saying this is the cause, but it could add fuel to the fire


----------



## flyer371 (Nov 22, 2006)

Everyone is right. All the above listed items are factors in the problem. They will all affect the tolerance for the strut. All we can do is take care of our vehicles and keep a check on all the things we should check on a regular basis. The difference: ya might get away with not checking longer on another vehicle but this one will bite ya in the butt if ya don't stay on top of it. But it does give a reason to spend extra time in the garage ! LOL


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

I bought my 2005 GTO used with 16K miles... the previous owners must not have rotated ever because need new tires really soon. I rotated them once I realize but the damage is done.

Learned expensive lesson when buying cars.... CHECK TIRES ON INSIDE, NOT JUST OUTSIDE! Oh well, lesson learned


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

I bought my 'o6 just a few weeks ago (new) 18" tires. I have put on over 2,500mi and no rub marks as of yet to report.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

I'm going to go with Yes they are. haha here is my "may Pop" It may pop at any time.


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

I have an 06 with 9,000 miles. Two front tires are rubbing on the outside and inside. Inside is worse than outside. Just took it to the dealer for an assessment. Will advise findings.


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

*class action law suit*

Has anyone filed with http://pontiacgtoclassaction.com/ regarding this problem?


----------



## Idleclamp (Aug 2, 2006)

I just did, thanks for the site. I brought mine in earlier this week. They claimed it was 'feathering' and is considered normal according to the service bulletin.

I asked both the service advisor and technician for their personal opinion, and they both said it is not normal and GM should do something about it. I'm going in next week and asking for a camber adjustment pro bono to facilitate good customer service. We'll see.


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

*GM gave me an early Christmas present*

Well, after several trips to the dealer and over 30 phone calls, GM has given me four brand new tires. There was significant wear on the inside of the front tires. It was pulling HARD to the left. After two alignments in succession (the first one didn't do anything) it was discovered that my strut was out of position or something like that. Anyway, I'm a happy camper! Persistance paid off. It wasn't like I just rolled in to the dealer and they slapped them on, I had to bug the hell out of them.


----------



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

*You'll need more than tires...*

Go to: http://www.newsnet5.com/video/14458959/index.html

Click on Search tab & type in GTO. Click on and watch any of their reports. Channel 5 Cleveland recently did an extensive investigative report on your problem... You'll need more than tires... I assumed everyone was aware of this issue.


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

lazlo said:


> Go to: http://www.newsnet5.com/video/14458959/index.html
> 
> Click on Search tab & type in GTO. Click on and watch any of their reports. Channel 5 Cleveland recently did an extensive investigative report on your problem... You'll need more than tires... I assumed everyone was aware of this issue.



Not all GTO tires are getting eat up by the struts. Mine was out of alignment because of the strut but it wasn't making contact with the tire. The easiest way to check is simply feel on the inside of your tire to see if there are wear marks and / or turn the front tires hard left and right and check them.


----------

